# Attack!!!!!!



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

My babies are INSANE. ahhahaah, i have to make sure to wear my croc shoes outside when i walk out (they hang out on the porch by the main door and where their cage is during the day).... BECAUSE.. they dive bomb my toes.. and BOY those little beaks HURT.. they have learned to fly as well and attack.. seriously cracks me up, and i end up laughing at them. When i sit in the yard they come flying at me, to see where they can land.. little farts! Today my dog was babysitting them, keeping the hens away and the cats away... and trying to keep them together in one place... BHAHAHA.. she was a busy girl!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How old are your babies? Chickens are so much fun! I know mine take the blues away from my day.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh yea, I learned my lesson with peeps and flip flops. I had to get out of the little brooder run one day when they drew blood and then REALLY went nuts.

Little land sharks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I can just imagine one of those stupid horror flicks with some teenager going into the chick room on this farm and is eaten by the killer chicks. Scary scary!


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

I always wear flip-flops, and the ladies love to peck my toes. They seem to be drawn to certain colors more than others. If I use Blue, Green, or Black nail polish on my toes, I don't get pecked. Bare toes get pecked, but if I have pink, red, coral, forget it!!! Brutal lol.

It's a good thing that chickens are small. They would be terrifying if they grew to 5 feet or so.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's why if a chick or hen gets injured, and actually bleeds externally, they should be removed ASAP (if possible) because it triggers a canabalistic response and they will peck and scratch endlessly on the injured one, it's really brutal, luckily I haven't had it happen to my bunch, but ive seen it in my grandpas flock a time or two, as a kid..
Also, have you ever heard of the red colored "sunglasses" invented for chickens to wear? In The 50's or 60's someone marketed them to keep them from focussing on blood and keep them calm at harvest time.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's very fascinating. I know Red triggers them. I didn't know about the glasses. Thanks Rainman! ;-)


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam....


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

I was just browsing the site, reading a few posts while I was waiting on an earlier post of my own to be responded to and thought I would chime in here. My babies like to sit on my shoulder, which I love it when they run up to see me, but I have learned to be careful of my smile because they will peck my teeth and sometimes catch my lip if I smile at them while they are within reach. Also, my youngest son learned the hard way about chewing gum around chickens... our young Black Star roo was bound & determined to get that gum of his and poor Joey ended up with a fat lip. It wasn't funny to Joey, but I couldn't help but laugh. He thought the little roo was attacking him but I reassured him that it was only the bright pink bubble gum that little "Lightning" was after. I'm pretty sure that was the last time he was out with the chickens with gum in his mouth lol.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey all, sorry ive been AWOL... the babies are 1 month old today.. and SOO much fun, 3 went to a new home, but i still have 13.... here are some cute pics.. the 2nd one is Pokey from the last hatching from the green egg... she was born in August...only one out of that batch i kept... other is my son, one of the cats and pokey... see the blue cup? the babies LOOOOVE the blue cup and come running when they see you with it! hahaha


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great pics, chickens are great fun.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha, the cat is like, "what's the deal with this blue cup?"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My son and I like to do that too. Lay on the ground and let the animals walk around us or on us. Great feeling!


----------

